# Dairy Buckling thoughts



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, I've purchased a future herdsire nigerian. Just wondering your thoughts/things to improve on when crossing him with does? 
Thanks!
He is 11 weeks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guy!


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Cute little guy!


Thanks!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

To be completely honest he is not my favorite. He is short bodied with a steep rump. I would like to see him a little more upstanding on his pasterns. I do like how he is deep in the barrel and depth of chest floor.
What are your goals?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Agree with above. What type of udder does dam have and does his sire throw? Extremely important in a milking breed. You don't want tiny teats and poor attachments.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> To be completely honest he is not my favorite. He is short bodied with a steep rump. I would like to see him a little more upstanding on his pasterns. I do like how he is deep in the barrel and depth of chest floor.
> What are your goals?


Okay, I'm pretty new to dairy conformation. I'm looking to generally improve my herd so I purchased him. He came from a really good show farm. I attached pics of dam( happy hoof acres stardust) and sire (Old mountain farm RobN hood), courtesy of sweet solstice Nigerians. His dam was 2018 canadian west national champion senior doe and sire is out if promisedland nemesis.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Could part of the problem be with how i’m stacking him?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

That may be part of the problem. Could you shave him, part of it may be his hair. I like his sire although his sire does look to have a bit of a steep rump. I like judging conformation when the animals stand naturally that way you can truly know what they look like. With the being said if the buck was standing more naturally I am going to guess his rump is a bit steep. 
The dam is beautiful. Wait another couple months see how he grows. He may change drastically. The parent pairing does seem to have a lot of potential so hopefully, he does grow into himself. I do agree with what was said above that no matter how great the pairing you can still end up with an ugly baby.


----------



## 8-Nigerian-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> That may be part of the problem. Could you shave him, part of it may be his hair. I like his sire although his sire does look to have a bit of a steep rump. I like judging conformation when the animals stand naturally that way you can truly know what they look like. With the being said if the buck was standing more naturally I am going to guess his rump is a bit steep.
> The dam is beautiful. Wait another couple months see how he grows. He may change drastically. The parent pairing does seem to have a lot of potential so hopefully, he does grow into himself. I do agree with what was said above that no matter how great the pairing you can still end up with an ugly baby.


Ok, Thank you!! I'll shave him in a few months and see how he looks


----------

